# 1:20.3 Building Kits



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if you guys could list some manufactures that make 1:20.3 building kits? I have been doing searches in the internet but have come up empty.

I am only interested in kits at this time, thanks

Dave S


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Try Doug Bronson, he makes some laser wood kits. 

http://www.bronson-tate.com/index.shtml 

Chris


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil's Narrow Gauge - http://www.philsnarrowgauge.com/ 

Hartford Products makes "Short Kits" which (I believe) contain everything but the wood (i.e. car body) which you need to supply yourself - http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/ca...07DC4BF9B3A94197A8.qscstrfrnt04?categoryId=64


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Building? Is that a noun or a verb? I think he meant "Buildings" but I could be wrong.


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Richard is right, I meant Buildings\Structures


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

In that case, ignore my post.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

The Sundance Central had to scratchbuild all their buildings in 1:20.3. www.SundanceCentral.org


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Dave, 

Just out of curiosity, what sort of buildings are you looking for? 

Tom


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I was just trying to find out who made building kits so I could see what was offered to help plan my upcoming layout project, I guess by the response to this thread that there aren't a whole lot of 1:20.3 building\structure manufactures, so I guess I will need to scratch build my buildings. I was mainly looking for mining and logging structures and a general store\ warehouse structure.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Try:

http://web.mac.com/gardentexture/Site/Home.html

They have some nice kits.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I forgot about these guys....they have a lot of stuff. 

http://mysite.verizon.net/bryie/pcgrs/


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

I'm also looking for some building kits and came across http://www.coloradomodel.com/ I haven't tried anything from them yet.


----------

